# 2000 Maxima with another bad water pump!



## bataradena (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima with another bad water pump!
I don’t get it after replacing the factory OEM with over 100K miles the second water pump know just started leaking with less then 15K miles on a “new Cardone after market” sold at Checker Auto Parts here in Tucson, AZ. with a life time warranty, big deal! All I know was the time and the effort in replacing this unit was noting short of big pain in the neck! My question is, should I have gone with factory OEM because I was talking with ‘a so called expects’ saying even the OEM are made in China. I’m beside-myself because with the thought of gambling with another POS water pump (after marker or OEM) may even go bad premature. 

Thoughts, comments or past experiences would be helpful.


----------

